# Which game do u think has the best storyline EVER?



## kuku_hbk (Jun 1, 2006)

I think the best story line was given to the game HALF LIFE because after fighting all those oly crap monsters u go to the man who send u to do this and boom u find hes the one doing this


----------



## moshel (Jun 1, 2006)

the best storyline i played was in Mafia. also Maxpayne series has good storyline


----------



## ionicsachin (Jun 1, 2006)

Same kinda story is in FarCry.
But I think best storyline is Halo series'.


----------



## hellomotto (Jun 1, 2006)

age of mythology , prince of persia , max payne


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 1, 2006)

No One Lives Forever, Syberia, Max Payne. Even GTA San Andreas has a pretty good story.


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 1, 2006)

1)dreamfall
2) The Longest Journey


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 1, 2006)

max payne,farcry,age of mythology,  nfs mw-jokin


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 1, 2006)

Half-Life
Farcry


----------



## Chirag (Jun 1, 2006)

Half Life series
Far Cry
F.E.A.R
Call of Duty 2


----------



## ashfame (Jun 2, 2006)

1. gta sa
2. halo


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 2, 2006)

Warcraft Iii


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 2, 2006)

Max Payne 
Half-life 2 
Return to castle wolfenstien 
Wolf 3d (1992)
Call of duty 2 
Soldier of fortune 2 :double helix 
soldiert of fortune


----------



## hbk549 (Jun 2, 2006)

1.Halo
2.Prince of Persia
3.Zelda Series
4.God of War
5.Farcry
6.Need for Speed most wanted


----------



## overdose_14 (Jun 2, 2006)

Prince of persia (awesome)
GTA (Always a new and a bit interesting one)
Max Payne (Take their story to the max and give a lot of pain)
Need For Speed : Most wanted ( There is a need for a much better speed oh              
                                             story)


----------



## overdose_14 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey I forgot about Hitman (Simply the best)


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 2, 2006)

Remember the rules about not double posting
After all wat is the edit for?


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 2, 2006)

Best Story line IMHO is in Halo series and Legacy of Kain series, also I like the storyline of Nightfire


----------



## prophet of the pimps (Jun 2, 2006)

Half Life
Tiberian Dawn
Starcraft (Backstabbing at its best)


----------



## UNREAL (Jun 2, 2006)

I wud go with INDIGO PROPECY ! real Gud Story line


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 4, 2006)

Zelda series(all 10 games) they ROCK!!!
Final Fantasy series(all 12)
Tales Series(tales of phantasia, tales of the world, narikiri dungeon 1,2)
Star Ocean(SO1, the second story, the blue sphere)
Max Payne
AOM
Warcraft
Starcraft
Red alert 2+Yuri's revenge


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 6, 2006)

half-life
opposing force
max payne
most wanted

cheers


----------



## samrulez (Jun 6, 2006)

Fry Cry 
San Andreas
Age of empires III


----------



## System Of A Down (Jun 6, 2006)

Max Payne
Return to castel wolfenstein
Half Life
Prince of persia


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 7, 2006)

FREELANCER

Check it out at: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freelancer_%28computer_game%29​


----------



## hellboy_extreme (Jun 7, 2006)

Whos That Dumbo Who Thinks That The Mostwanted Had The Best Story Line Ever?
Oh! Common I 'm Too Youg To Die In Laughter


----------



## hellboy_extreme (Jun 7, 2006)

my list
1...return to castle wolfenstine
2...nibiru..age of secrets
3...return to mysterious island
4...half life 2(sans the ending)
5...serious sam 2(het! i was joking!)


----------



## ankush (Jun 7, 2006)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> 1)dreamfall
> 2) The Longest Journey



That and prince of persia series.


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Jun 9, 2006)

Halo series is always the best one


----------



## the_ragman (Jun 9, 2006)

im surprised no one has mentioned the awesome homeworld series.

you want a storyline, you cant get a better one than that. it was the first time in an rts that i felt distraught on losing any of my ships, even if it was a puny scout...


----------



## rajasekharan (Jun 18, 2006)

1.max payne series
2.indiana johnes series
3.warcraft series.
4.legacy of kain series.
5.Beyond good and evil.(play it to believe it .......)


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jun 18, 2006)

Act of war: Direct action is awesome and act of war high treason.

Warcraft IS nice


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jun 19, 2006)

The gr8 ones in terms of Story-----------
Halo series
Half-Life series
Prince of Persia series

NOTE-Only games having sequels r here.That explains my choices.


----------



## navisangha (Jun 23, 2006)

Warcraft III    ROCKS


Max Payne is GUd.


----------



## kundra.nitin (Jun 23, 2006)

warcraft
warcraft III (NOT FROZEN THRONE)
soul reaver
starcraft
half life
doom
OH and you guys forgot the best - Diablo series


----------



## pop143 (Jun 23, 2006)

kuku_hbk said:
			
		

> I think the best story line was given to the game HALF LIFE because after fighting all those oly crap monsters u go to the man who send u to do this and boom u find hes the one doing this



why dont u start a poll for the best games available in market.?? so it wud be easy to see the scores..??


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jun 28, 2006)

the_ragman said:
			
		

> im surprised no one has mentioned the awesome homeworld series.
> 
> you want a storyline, you cant get a better one than that. it was the first time in an rts that i felt distraught on losing any of my ships, even if it was a puny scout...



Homeworld is Beautiful. . That for reminding about it.


----------



## trigger_happy (Jun 29, 2006)

1.Half Life
2.HL2
3.FEAR.
4.halo 1(but the middle of the game is too long)
5.Warcrft 3
6.Age of mythology
7.NOLF
***Comand and Conq.!!!!(THE WHOLE SERIES!!)***


----------



## casanova (Jun 29, 2006)

Age of Empires\Mythology
Warcraft
Diablo
Hitman


----------



## Strider (Jul 2, 2006)

Warcraft III


----------



## comrade (Jul 2, 2006)

Prince 1&2
Prince of persia 3d
prince of persia sands of time
prince of persia Warrior within
prince of persia Two thrones


----------



## Pathik (Jul 2, 2006)

the whole POP series has a good story line.. but personally i liked POP:WW


----------



## sportymaniac (Jul 3, 2006)

I m amazed no one has mentioned DEUS EX..its certainly my favourite


----------



## Ch@0s (Jul 3, 2006)

The longest journey and its sequel dreamfall... easily the best ever.


----------



## navisangha (Jul 21, 2006)

Warcraft series


----------



## Pathik (Jul 21, 2006)

Painkiller...


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 21, 2006)

Hitman
max payne


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jul 21, 2006)

No One Lives Forever
Mafia
Max Payne
POP


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jul 21, 2006)

NFS U2
NFS Most Wanted
Harry Potter 1
Harry Potter 2
Harry Potter 3
GTA 3 Liberty city
GTA San Andreas


----------



## ankush (Jul 21, 2006)

San andreas was an amazing thrill ride and its not to be missed.
Same goes for Dreamfall and the longest journey.
I also loved POP sands of time and The two thrones.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 21, 2006)

the good ones that no one mentioned are
Undying
some from the Tomb raider series


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 21, 2006)

i will go with the GTA series..spcly...San Andreas


----------



## Venom (Jul 21, 2006)

izzikio_rage said:
			
		

> the good ones that no one mentioned are
> Undying
> some from the Tomb raider series


You got it.


----------



## Stalker (Jul 21, 2006)

Prince of persia series
Maxpayne 1 & 2
halo series
half-life series


----------



## mihirvashist (Jul 21, 2006)

And The Award For Best Storyline Goes To>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
The Age Of Empires <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 22, 2006)

maybe u r wrong...........or maybe ur award dosent count.


----------



## mihirvashist (Jul 22, 2006)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> maybe u r wrong...........or maybe ur award dosent count.


WHO ASKED YOU MR.I'M COOL???????
and bytheway check your spelling of doesn't


----------



## plboy2004 (Jul 22, 2006)

Max Payne


----------



## Arthas (Jul 23, 2006)

Half Life(both 1 and 2) and Max Payne.Also Grand Theft Auto:San Andreas.Also Farenheit.


----------



## gags987 (Jul 23, 2006)

REturn to castle wolfenstein 
Halo
cod


----------



## ahkishan (Jul 23, 2006)

Max Payne
Halo


----------



## saketkutta (Jul 23, 2006)

well mafia and max payne also indigo prophecy
i dont know where u gys find story in cod series
but commandos strike force has a story but not good as a story but good as it is a story of 2nd world war


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 26, 2006)

i dont know whats there in COD series...is it story or history.....I think its history.


----------



## devil666 (Jul 29, 2006)

dheeraj_kumar said:
			
		

> Zelda series(all 10 games) they ROCK!!!
> Final Fantasy series(all 12)
> Tales Series(tales of phantasia, tales of the world, narikiri dungeon 1,2)
> Star Ocean(SO1, the second story, the blue sphere)
> ...



man, I am glad someone here likes Zelda and Final Fantasy. Those games have the best story lines. But i think FF9's story line is kinda weak. And isnt FFIX an online game? correct me, my FF gaming at FF9. But yes, Zelda games rock. Eagerly waiting for Twilight Princess on Wii.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 29, 2006)

zelda games of-course rock....who said they dont?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 29, 2006)

Halo has a good story.....
and didnt u guys like painkiller...


----------



## sdyusdyu (Jul 29, 2006)

Its Mafia one and  only of ths kind


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 30, 2006)

i liked painkiller,it just rocked at that time.


----------



## rohan (Jul 30, 2006)

i don't play many games... but out of the few i've playe, i think Indigo prophecy has the best storyline...


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 30, 2006)

how abt 'Marc Ecko's Getting Up - Contents Under Pressure'
i found that an amazing games+ the unlockable videos and awsome stunts


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 30, 2006)

Fahrenheit of-course is one of the BEST games of all time.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 30, 2006)

i think the name of Fahrenheit has changed to Indigo Prophecy


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 30, 2006)

Indigo Prophecy aka Fahrenheit.
theres nothing as changing name of a game,though there may be a different  title of a game while it is being made(it is called Working title).


----------



## UNREAL (Jul 30, 2006)

This is because the game has two Names !
In Europe and other places, where the game's sex scenes were not censored, its called Fahrenheit, to denote the dropping of global temperatures worldwide in the game. In the US, where the sex scenes were censored and the game received a new title that tied it in with Jade, the Indigo child that was prophesized to deliver the message - the game was renamed to Indigo Prophecy.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 31, 2006)

yeah.........like PES 5 and WE 9..........


----------



## xbonez (Mar 10, 2007)

its definitely INdigo Prophecy. nothing short of a movie in itself. why, the stpry is as good or even better than the matrix


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 10, 2007)

Dreamfall (oh man I'm in love with Zoë *img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/askforravi7/smilies/wub.gif )
Indigo Prophecy
Max Payne
POP


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 10, 2007)

i think the best story was in Dreamfall- the longest journey

that game was practically a hollywood movie


----------



## sam9s (Mar 10, 2007)

Why didnt anybody mention Splinter Cell : Chaos Theory. Though I have not played it, AFAIK, It was rated very high almost equal to FARCRY, HL 2 in one of my threads of what to play next. It scored among the top for its Graphics and unique story line......m i wrong here.....


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 10, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> Why didnt anybody mention Splinter Cell : Chaos Theory. Though I have not played it, AFAIK, It was rated very high almost equal to FARCRY, HL 2 in one of my threads of what to play next. It scored among the top for its Graphics and unique story line......m i wrong here.....



Splinter Cell :- Conviction is coming next year


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 10, 2007)

Hitman 2 Silent Assassin has the best story.


----------



## aj27july (Mar 15, 2007)

Prince of Persia has the best storyline ever in a game.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Apr 18, 2007)

prince of persia series.
god of war is best
gta seris is also best


----------



## vish786 (Apr 19, 2007)

good question to b asked,

Mafia - its has the best story till now i feel, its so touchy, its because of the story and music which made be play the game like crazy.... and one good last message in the game was so awesome... "IF YOU BECOME A DON IN YOUR LIFE, YOU CAN NEVER BELIEVE THE PERSON WHOM YOU TRUST THE MOST EVEN ITS YOUR BEST FRIEND", CRIME FORCES YOU TO KILL PEOPLE WHOM YOU LOVE THE MOST.  What a wonderful story.... i will always keep waiting for MAFIA 2


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 19, 2007)

Need For Speed : Most Wanted  Greatest ever game

Need For Speed : Most Wanted  Greatest ever game


----------



## anshu.krishna (Apr 29, 2007)

god of war
max payne
god of war2

god of war
max payne
god of war2


----------



## vipergt (May 26, 2007)

Prince of persia series.
God of war series.


----------



## bhushan2k (May 26, 2007)

Hitman Series
Max Payne Series
NFS Most  Wanted
Soldier of Fortune 2


----------



## codename_romeo (May 27, 2007)

POP


----------



## 47shailesh (May 27, 2007)

*Hitman.*

* Mafia*


----------



## reddick (May 27, 2007)

Best story - *NFS Carbon*


----------



## zyberboy (May 27, 2007)

Maxpayne  1 & 2



> "The truth was a burning green crack through my brain. Weapon statistics hanging in the air, glimpsed out of the corner of my eye. Endless repetition of the act of shooting, time slowing down to show off my moves. The paranoid feel of someone controlling my every step. I was in a computer game. Funny as Hell, it was the most horrible thing I could think of." --Max


----------



## Shloeb (May 27, 2007)

Prince of Persia Series. (known best for its storyline)


----------



## Rollercoaster (May 28, 2007)

No doubt here. it is Dreamfall: The Longest Journey


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2007)

Mafia
Silent Hill 2
Prince of Persia

in that order...nothing beat that


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 29, 2007)

Max Payne 
prince of persia SOT & WW


----------



## Shalu_Sharma (May 29, 2007)

Sims 2. 
We create the Storylines....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 30, 2007)

Far-cry's story was pretty ordinary in my opinion.
Though overall HL series' story is looking good.


----------



## hullap (May 30, 2007)

One really great storyline is BULLY


----------



## Goten (May 30, 2007)

Max Payne
Prince Of Persia
Half Life
Doom 3
Etc etc.

Peace~~~!


----------



## satyamy (May 30, 2007)

SIM 2
NFS 2
Delta Force


----------



## cactusjackal (May 30, 2007)

F.E.A.R,Max Payne,Prince of Persia and Half Life series.All these games have WONDERFUL story which are well knit and grasp you:d


----------



## adithyagenius (May 31, 2007)

I liked many game's storyline but my fav is Deus Ex and GTA series (tied). Others I liked were half life series and blizzard's all game series.
Oops I forgot Mafia.

I got to check out farenheit. Better get that instead of indigo prophecy. Censorship sucks especially when it comes to sex.


----------



## hell_storm2004 (Jun 4, 2007)

Well for me Still Life is the finest story line i have cum across... it kept me glued 2 my comp for 15-17 hours a day... unfortunately the story was incomplete and am still waiting 4 the next edition 2 be released. but sadly their makers (Microids) were sold out to be Ubi soft immediately after the release of Syberia II!!!!


----------



## xbonez (Jun 4, 2007)

f.ea.r. has a very good story. very gripping and well developed. the ending is particularly very good and makes sure u'll play f.e.a.r. extraction point


----------



## entrana (Jul 1, 2007)

best is
1.longest journey
2.dreamfall
3.ALL square enix games
how can games like halo or cod2 have a storyline


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 2, 2007)

Hitman 2 Silent Assassin


----------



## crystal_pup (Jul 2, 2007)

Far Cry

Max Payne

Prisoner of war

Project IGI


Cheers,
Kunal


----------



## rocker (Jul 3, 2007)

Indigo Prophecy.... can't think of any better game with an even better storyline...


----------



## iamtheone (Jul 3, 2007)

@rocker:absolutely pal!!! indigo prophecy is teh best game when it comes to storyline and immersive gameplay...i still remember how engrossing it was to just make the right decisions at the ryt tym.........
GRAW,in my opinion,has the best story line....i know many previous games were based on the same storyline but there was something in GRAW which seperated it from any other FPS of its type


----------



## chicha (Jul 4, 2007)

the best for me so far were
1. indiana jones and the infarnal machine.
2. maxpayne 1,2
3.prince of persia.
4.oni.
5.half life


----------



## entrana (Jul 5, 2007)

try longest journey REALLY good game and storylinge though graphics cant be that good it was released in 1999


----------



## chitvan (Jul 7, 2007)

IGI 1 & 2(convert strike)
Desert Storms 1 & 2.
Max Payne 2
Medal Of Honor


----------



## Mrinal Mohit (Jul 8, 2007)

GTA: SA

Indigo Prophecy / Fahrenheit


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 8, 2007)

just completed a game UNDYING.

its a pretty old one.
bt surely it has a decent storyline n to some extent,its creepy too.


----------



## addict (Jul 29, 2007)

have u alll forgot Deus Ex......i think it has got tha best storyline


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 30, 2007)

the best story is Warcraft !! common how come many dont mention it !!

i just love the whole story


----------



## DDIF (Aug 5, 2007)

Max Payne I, II
The Plan
HitMan Contrats


----------



## Manoj (Aug 6, 2007)

Max Payne 1 & 2 
Prince Of Persia


----------



## emailaatif786 (Aug 6, 2007)

Max Payne


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 6, 2007)

Oblivion


----------

